# Would you welcome Lance back?



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Apparently the Pacers are one of the few teams that have shown interest in trading for Lance Stephenson. It doesn't sound like the teams have had a serious discussion about a trade, but it does sound like it is a possibility. 

Would you guys wanna see Lance back in a Pacers uniform?

Personally, with our lack of talent right now, I would be down to roll the dice and bring him back. His contract isn't that bad and it appears that if anyone can bring out the best of Lance, it's Larry Bird. Bringing him back might end up being a disaster which wouldn't surprise me, but it is a chance that me personally would be willing to take.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently the Pacers are one of the few teams that have shown interest in trading for Lance Stephenson. It doesn't sound like the teams have had a serious discussion about a trade, but it does sound like it is a possibility.
> 
> Would you guys wanna see Lance back in a Pacers uniform?
> 
> Personally, with our lack of talent right now, I would be down to roll the dice and bring him back. His contract isn't that bad and it appears that if anyone can bring out the best of Lance, it's Larry Bird. Bringing him back might end up being a disaster which wouldn't surprise me, but it is a chance that me personally would be willing to take.


That doesn't surprise me. You hate chemistry. 

Me personally, **** no. Lance Stephenson is a piece of shit and hes dead to me. Coincidentally the team basically said the same thing. Reports out today are the the players came out and said they did not want Lance back on the team.


**** Lance. Solomon Hill is a gangster. We don't need him. 



Solomon is not actually a gangster. But I hate Lance.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hornets were 7-19 then Lance gets hurt and they win 3 in a row in blowout fashion, dude is a cancer.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

personally i vote no. 
i think his talent and skill is undeniable. but, that only goes so far.
i have seen him behave in a very immature manner on court during games and i am not talking about the lebron stuff.
i remember seeing him openly pout on court during games when he didn't get the ball exactly when he felt he should and would throw his arms up in frustration and proceed to just stand around clearly upset. if he acts like that in front of everyone, i gotta wonder how he behaved in closed practices. i remember after the ecf's, paul george didn't sound too enthused about his possible return and neither did george hill. in fact, i haven't heard a peep from a single player taking a stand for his return.
i think he is a high maintenance kind of guy and just very difficult to get along with.
he turned down a very good offer from the pacers and should have to live with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

clownskull said:


> personally i vote no.
> i think his talent and skill is undeniable. but, that only goes so far.
> i have seen him behave in a very immature manner on court during games and i am not talking about the lebron stuff.
> i remember seeing him openly pout on court during games when he didn't get the ball exactly when he felt he should and would throw his arms up in frustration and proceed to just stand around clearly upset. if he acts like that in front of everyone, i gotta wonder how he behaved in closed practices. i remember after the ecf's, paul george didn't sound too enthused about his possible return and neither did george hill. in fact, i haven't heard a peep from a single player taking a stand for his return.
> ...


In fact there's rumors the players went to management saying they did not want Stephensonback once they heard rumors of us thinking about trading for him. He's hated for a reason.

It's refreshing to see other posters actually agree that chemistry is a big part of basketball. 

I remember times where Lance would pass to Hibbert in the paint and he'd miss his shot and Lance would freak out and then never pass him the ball again the rest of the game. Just freezed him out. All because Lance didn't get his assist. All the guy cares about is stats. He's a shitty team player and he's a big reason we imploded last season.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> In fact there's rumors the players went to management saying they did not want Stephensonback once they heard rumors of us thinking about trading for him. He's hated for a reason.
> 
> It's refreshing to see other posters actually agree that chemistry is a big part of basketball.
> 
> I remember times where Lance would pass to Hibbert in the paint and he'd miss his shot and Lance would freak out and then never pass him the ball again the rest of the game. Just freezed him out. All because Lance didn't get his assist. All the guy cares about is stats. He's a shitty team player and he's a big reason we imploded last season.


yes, i think lance is VERY obsessed with his stats. he sees them as his greatest link to getting him his all-atar appearance he so desperately craves. throw in other factors such as his desire for razzle-dazzle passes over the simplicity of a good, basic (yet effective) pass and it just adds up to more undesirable traits i don't miss.


----------

